# World Record Hunter Killed Black Bear



## Resica (May 25, 2012)

From what I hear it's from Pa.. Skull scored 23 9/16.  Shot last year , estimated live weight 733 lbs.


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2012)

It's official. New world record!!


https://www.facebook.com/#!/PennsylvaniaGameCommission


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 19, 2012)

i had to look at the title twice.  i glanced at it and thought it read "world record hunter killed _by_ black bear!"


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats a Black Bear on steroids.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, NICE!  I bet that was a heck of drag and the meat was tough!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 20, 2012)

Resica said:


> It's official. New world record!!
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/PennsylvaniaGameCommission
> ...



Congrats to Pennsylvania & the hunter for the new official black bear world record! 

See the 18 photos of it at the web link below:



http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...ial-world-record-black-bear-shot-pennsylvania 

"While the bear is not the heaviest bruin ever taken, he has an enormous skull scoring 23 9/16 inches, making it the biggest black bear ever taken by a hunter. Check out this gallery as we break the story of Christian's hunt and show never-before-seen photos of the potential new world record bear."

Photo 1 of 18


----------



## Resica (Jun 21, 2012)

Not the heaviest bear killed up here, we've had several over 800lbs., but it is an enormous skull.  Can't imagine running into a bear of this size in the woods.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on the enormous Black Bear. Well done!


----------



## flyindance (Jul 26, 2012)

i had to look at the title twice.

Rc Helicopters Reviews|Rc Helicopter


----------

